# IV Lidocaine Therapy???



## sgormsen (Nov 18, 2008)

In the past I have used 90765 for IV Lidocaine Infusion therapy, however effective 1/2008 this code is no longer reportable/billable in a facility setting.
What other CPT code could I use for this.  Would 90774 be the code to use?

Thank you,
Susan


----------

